# American Tackle Aero Reel Seat



## Saltwater Assassin (Aug 18, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone here can tell me where I could find one of these reel seats ? I saw this reel seat on a rod builders site and I've done a search and can't find it anywhere , I'm looking for one that will fit on a spinning rod....I've attached a few pics of what the reel seat looks like.....Thank You


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Is this it? http://shop.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog?search=aero+comfort


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Looks like Mudhole's site is down right now. Here's a link to recent discussion on that seat: http://www.rodbuilding.org/search.php?2,search=aero+comfort,page=1,match_type=ALL,match_dates=0,match_forum=ALL,body=1,author=1,subject=1


----------



## Saltwater Assassin (Aug 18, 2004)

You the man Ags , that's the one I've been looking for . Hey I sent you a PM regarding a rod build .


----------

